# handling coastal carpet python



## koenbelg (Sep 9, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone had any issues getting there snake out of the tank. I just got a 5ft coastal carpet python a week ago. He is very friendly when i got him at the store. He is also very friendly once I have him in my hands but the only way I can get him out of his cage without him stricking at me is when he is awake and streched out. When he is rolled up and i try to pick him up he strickes at me. Any input on how to pick up a 5ft python please let me know. Also does anyone feed them in there cage?


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Sep 9, 2008)

Mate, I think your coastie is telling you how it's done! Most of my snakes are the same, if they are coiled up and inactive, they all seem to have a problem with being handled at that time. Conversely, most of them handle great when they are cruising around and active. This is only my (limited) experience but it wouldn't hurt to let him be if he "doesn't want" to be handled. Striking is the only way he has of protesting. Good luck!


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 9, 2008)

Exactly,if you are having hassles getting him\her out,try using a hook,another question you asked,there are ppl on here that feed their snakes in in the cage,but personally you shouldnt,as the snake thinks its feed time everytime you put your hand in the tank,try feeding away from cage,the snake will start knowing thats its not feed time when your putting your hand in to get him\her out.I hope that sounds ok,Cheers


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 9, 2008)

pythons73 said:


> ............,try using a hook,.........



Yep, use a hook. Many snakes are easier to handle if you remove them from their enclosure with a hook. Once they are out, they seem to be much calmer.

Another thing too, while he is curled up, are you reaching in at your normal pace and just grabbing at him before he knows you are there? IF you are sneaking up unawares you are most likely startling him so he is going to react in defense. So when you put your hand in there, instead of going straight for the kill, try gently touching him or nudging, even move his bedding slightly, that he is laying on - give him some warning you are there.


----------



## melgalea (Sep 9, 2008)

i remove everyone of my snakes with a hook, regardless of temprement. i have found that they all see it coming and they all know whats happening. i dont have any of them striking when getting lifted out.


----------



## Wench (Sep 9, 2008)

hooks are great. my spotted will not let me get him out with my hand regardless of if hes moving around or curled up. 
but if i hook him out and lay him on my hand (as long as his not hungry) hes fine and doesn't bite etc.


----------



## licky (Oct 15, 2008)

hooks are great for taming (though i never used one to this very day)
but i was always told that if u hesitate when you are reachin to pick up your snake your snake will then sense your nervousness and MAY react defensively..

yea and feed outside the enclsoure aswell as you dont want a snake that thinks its always gunna b fed.

BTW snake hook eventually become useless if you have large pythons, so stop depending on it every time, mayb only use the hook when transporting your snake back to its enclosure after it feed..

i always place my hand softly on to the pythons head leting it know i gunna handle him/her, then i just slide my figers under the pick it up... its genious trust me

licky


----------



## biggie (Oct 16, 2008)

its a python a bite may hurt a little thats it,not very much exept with big olives they hurt a bit more.Still in my opinion not worth a hook.if your scared of getting bitten by your non venomous predator buy a fish coz even cats n dogs bite you.


----------



## Barno111 (Oct 16, 2008)

Mate try handling him or he at night, and never before 12 pm. coastals are night animals so they are more likey wanting to be handle at night. Just try it after dinner tonight! Waiting a couple of hours can make a world of difference.


----------



## johnzig (Jan 6, 2009)

*just got acoastal carpet python*

my name is john and i just got a coastal carpet python off my ex girlfriend. she is between 4 and 5 feet, the snake not my ex lol. and im having some issues. first off, shes really cranky and seems to not want to be picked up. she tries to bite me. and i dont have any chemicals on ym hands or anything like that. but with my ex it didnt matter, she could pick her up whether she was hungry or anything, it didnt matter.
so am i doing something wrong??
and as well on a second question, and i know this is stupid, but what else can i feed my snake? other than frozen. can i feed her raw steak or what. i really have to travel very far to get frozen rats and such, so im really not sure if i can get away with anything else, someone please let me know!!! and thanks in advance for the info!!!
you can also email me at [email protected]


----------

